# Ohio river limits



## firetiger08 (Feb 10, 2008)

I was at pike island saturday 2-16..It was a busy day. sauger,saugeye walleye. elbow to elbow. but theres got to be a legth limit. its crazy taking 6in to 10in fish. i seen alot of stringers with cigars on it. the guy next to me was wondering why i was throwing back 12inchers...I thought to my self..they do get bigger. thats just my opinion. i guess if ur hungry u gotta eat. I dont keep anything unless there 15-16inches.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i agree 100% there needs to be a size limit.i also don't keep anything under 15in.too


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

I think people need to buy more fish at the store. I see way to many people keeping way over their limits each time they go out. It affects the population when hundreds or even thousands of people keep spawning fish. Just think about it. Ronnie


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

for sauger on the ohio maybe a slot, 10-18 with one over, they dont get big and those are the big spawners. i personally release every "eye" i catch over 20in, and typically keep only 12-16in fish. however i doubt size limits would do a thing on the ohio, people wouldnt obey them, and most of the fish caught are 8-15in so what does it matter. i do like that WV made the two walleye min. 18in, that could help the walleye but there isn't a reason with the sauger.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

The problem w/ fish from the store is that so much of commercial fishng ruins the oceans. Ever see what a bottom trawler does to a reef? How 'bout all the "by-catch' that often amounts to a greater volume of of bio-mass than the intended catch and then it dies and gets thrown back in.
I agree that there should be a sz lmt on some spp of fish but as fishermen we're acting in a way that doesn't impact the world around us as negatively as commerciall fishing. Besides,nothing beats the taste of fresh fish! That stuff at the store is already limp it's been there so long.TC1


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

You find that alot at Pike Island. Some people keep everything they catch and pay no attention to size or creel limits. There is no ONDR presence down there. I have fished down there for over 20 years and have only had my license checked a handful of times and of those times 3 were in the same year. If a wildlife officer stopped by there one day a week I would bet they could fine about 1 out of 5 people for not having a license or a creel violation. I have sat down there on holiday weekends before and a few of them show up and by the time they leave they could open a tackle shop with all the poles and tackle boxes they got from people fishing with no license. You would think that would be enough to get them to patrol the dam more.Sadly all they really care about is the Muskingum Watershed lakes and dont venture down to the river unless their are complaints. I have called 1-800-POACHER a few times and have yet to hear or see a resolution from my calls. If you see illegal activities call the number though...if enough calls come in maybe they will start paying attention.

Jake


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I fish the New Cumberland mainly. Since they enacted the 18" limit, I've seen countless numbers of people catching and keeping 15 & 16" inch walleye. I warned every last one that the game warden in that area is very strict, but to no avail. I know my buddy and I caught over thirty 16" walleye in one day. But...every last one was returned to the river. No.1, I obey the laws, No 2, to me, a fish isn't worth a possible two or three hundred dollar fine. Now, that being said, I have kept 14.5" and up saugers and saugeye. As was said before, they are alot more tasty than what you can buy in a store. In 8 yrs of fishing that area, I was stopped once about 6 yrs ago by a game warden. This past fall, as I was unloading my gear to fish, a sheriffs deputy stopped and wanted to see my fishing license. Why a sheriffs deputy, I dunno, but I obliged. I really don't think they care that much, they seem to be more interested in deer hunters and the like.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

I see it all the time especially when the amish are their I typically dont keep anything small sometimes a sauger or two that swallowed the hook and is not gonna live anyway.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I just started fishing the OR this yr and what disturbed me most was seeing people pitch small fish up on the bank. Not sure what they got against letting little fish get bigger. Saw wht bass,hybrids.stripers,skips,sauger get thrown up on the bank behind.One couple had probably 30-40 lil 4-7" sauger lying all around them on one trip to the Oh side of meldahl.It's one thing to keep small fish but to totally waste them,no excuse what-so-ever! TC1


----------



## firetiger08 (Feb 10, 2008)

From what i read before they say saugeye and sauger grow fast 3-4in a year. If they would crack down on the ohio river regulations for one thing they would make tons of money for fines. and another the ohio river would be an outstanding fishing hot spot... As for throwing fish on the bank, i cant say i dont do it but they are usually mudpuppies and carp. In the spring of 2005 i could go down there and limit out on 20inchers easy that went with everybody that was there. ever since the following year i never seeen so many tiny eyes being caught..


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm guessing there was a good year class of fish that matured to that sweet 20" size and them dinks are the future,just give 'em some time. If there's a bunch of dinks they'll grow up and be a good yr class of their own. It's certainly not like bluegill that overpopulate,TC1


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Someone explain to me the reasoning behind throwing fish on the bank, any fish?? The way I look at it, is every species of fish is on this planet for a reason. Do I know the reason for any particular fish, NO. But I can't see throwing one on the bank unless you're taking it home. And in that case, it would go in my bucket of water or stringer, to keep it alive and fresh until I get ice. Someone tell me the reason, please........


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Snake, the scientific term for it is Anthropocentric vs. Biocentric. Alot of people seem to be anthropocentric, basically meaning, the species value is determined by their value to people. Where most people see certain fish as junk fish and of no value, they throw them on the bank to die for no good reason. Most true sportsmen/outdoorsmen are biocentric and feel that no matter what the species value to people, the species has a right to exist. Me personally, I think it is ignorance that causes people to let fish, animals, etc. die just because they don't like them or believe in some old wives tale about them. 

Jake


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

The one and only fish I'll throw up on the bank is carp since they are not a native fish(OK,I kill gobies too).Unfortunately,I don't think my efforts are making a huge difference except in some of the smaller streams I fish. A # 14 cleated wading boot is a very effective killing instrument.TC1


----------



## firetiger08 (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah u guys are right. Maybe will go into another great depression and we will be eating carp.

heres the way i would eat em.

Take a carp fillet it on a peice of cardboard take the fillets throw them away and eat the cardboard.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Doing a little research, google search alien species Ohio, I found that along with goby and zebra mussles, they also classify pumpkinseeds and red-ear sunfish as alien species in the area. I found no metion of carp as an alien species. After 200 years here maybe they are a naturalized citizen by now. If we were to kill every red-ear and pumpkinseed we caught the panfishermen would try to tar and feather us. This is what I was talking about when people see a certain fish to have value to them, they protect it, when it has no value they kill it. Also plants like hydrilla and milfoil are also alien species. If we were to kill off those plants in lakes and rivers the bass guys would have a fit. You cant have it one way and not the other. Dont even get me started on saugeye, hybrid bluegill, and wipers. I love to catch them all but they dont even occur naturally, talk about an alien species.

Jake


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The biggest alien in the world is mankind. We've been around a few thousand years. Cockroaches and GARS have been around a few million. We are the unwanted aliens!!! Respect that water!!!!!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

saugeye, are not alien, in rivers like the illinois river were no saugeye have ever been stocked they naturally make up 4-4.5% of the population between the sauger and walleye, they have always been there, in fact the world record was caught in a lake never stocked with them, hybrid bluegills and any hybrid sunfish also naturally occur and it is actually quite common. wipers, those are all us. firetiger08, sauger in the ohio avg. 9.1 inches in the first year, most of the fish we (the fisherman on the ohio) are keeping right now that are 9-13in are probably all one year old fish, wich is why i think it is a little uneccesary to put size limits on sauger, unless we had people release the bigger ones that spawn.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

To each his own I guess...but to ME, throwing any fish up on the bank to die and not eat is just plain stupid. What if someone threw you out of the country because they didn't like your "breed". Kind of childish to me, but that is just me. I can't see a FISH, native or not, causing me so much heartache that I feel a need to kill it just because I want to....just my opinion


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

At some point you have to realize that you cannot control the behavior of others. I think those people who kill unwanted smaller fish or unwanted species feel that they are going to thin the population. Ignorance is only resolved through education. 

If you don't like to catch small sauger then fish for larger fish by increasing the size of your bait. Instead of using bass minnows use a 4" shiner. Instead of that 2" jig upsize to 4". Big fish hit bigger presentations. By doing this your occasional 20" fish will become more frequent while the small fish being caught will become the occasional catch. A little common sense goes a long way.

Next time you see someone throwing fish up the bank to die share this piece of information with them. Starting off your proposal with "I throw bigger baits..." as opposed to "You should throw larger baits..." will help to not put your ignorant fisherman on a defensive position. EDUCATE...


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

As for throwing fish on the bank. No one has the right to kill animals for no reason. If I saw someone throwing saguers or carp on the bank for no reason. I would hate to see what I do. I am so sick of people taking advantage of the natural resources. Ronnie

PS carp are great to fish for on the fly. Plus they are good fighters.


----------



## firetiger08 (Feb 10, 2008)

I caught a 18in saugeye at Beach city dam last fall and it had eggs in it. and yes it was a saugeye.. the fish had dark blotches on the top fin and a white lower tail. So evendentlly saugeye found a way to reproduce in there. If i knew it had eggs i would of released it.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Saugeye still have the urge to reproduce however are infertile. They still exibit spawning behaviors and produce eggs but aren't able to reproduce. I have read that a very small percentage procreate.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Tall cool one said:


> The one and only fish I'll throw up on the bank is carp since they are not a native fish(OK,I kill gobies too).Unfortunately,I don't think my efforts are making a huge difference except in some of the smaller streams I fish. A # 14 cleated wading boot is a very effective killing instrument.TC1





firetiger08 said:


> yeah u guys are right. Maybe will go into another great depression and we will be eating carp. heres the way i would eat em.
> Take a carp fillet it on a peice of cardboard take the fillets throw them away and eat the cardboard.


I feel the same way about Smallies and 'Eyes. I throw everyone that I catch on the bank, as I find them about as useless as can be.


*Update: No I really dont do this, but was only using it an an example. Just becasue carp (or any other species of fish) doesnt fit our own liking, doesnt mean that someone else doesnt enjoy going after them.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Tsk-tsk. I rest my case.


----------



## firetiger08 (Feb 10, 2008)

how many people do u know mellon that eat carp? how many people do u know that eat eyes? Theres a whole lot more poeple who would disagree with u about throwing eyes and smallies on the bank if u wasnt joking around. Im just being truthfull i have no respect for carp. If id catch a 3in perch or any other fish but a carp it goes back in the water.


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

H2O Mellon said:


> I feel the same way about Smallies and 'Eyes. I throw everyone that I catch on the bank, as I find them about as useless as can be.


About as useless as the FEW that throw carp on the bank!!(STUPID)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

EyeCatchN said:


> About as useless as the FEW that throw carp on the bank!!(STUPID)


Don't worry, I was not serious. I was using it as an example. It amazes me how some folks seem to have a lack of respect for certain species. We can't allow our personal feelings fuel things like throwing Carp, etc on the bank. Using the example of me not liking 'eyes, I'd have the same right as you to throw them on the bank. If we are going to expect to have our fisheries available to our children and their children, we need to learn respect for all species. Of corse there are going to be extreme cases such as the Asian Carp.



firetiger08 said:


> how many people do u know mellon that eat carp? how many people do u know that eat eyes? Theres a whole lot more poeple who would disagree with u about throwing eyes and smallies on the bank if u wasnt joking around. Im just being truthfull i have no respect for carp. If id catch a 3in perch or any other fish but a carp it goes back in the water.


For me personally fishing has almost ZERO to do about eating. If I personally am hungry I'll go to Kroger. Now I'm not agasint keeping fish for food, hell I love to eat fish, but I fish for the sport not for food.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll give some more insight into why I feel the way I do.

I have 3 small children, who all like to fish. If they saw me throw any fish (Carp, Blugill, etc...) on the bank to die, what kind of message is that sending? How am I going to explain the difference between a Carp and a Muskie to a small child? I'll go a little farther..... sometimes it's not just children. Anyone from SW Ohio knows how well the Muskie stockings are doing @ Ceasers Creek. A couple years ago many Muskies were found floating w/ their throats cut, left to die. As I recall someone posted a flyer or something at a bait shop telling others to do this becasue the Muskie were going to destroy the Bass fishery. This occured becasue someone didn't have respect for Muskie. Now, I know Muskies are MUCH, MUCH, MUCh, MUCH more of a sport fish than carp, but again I ask, where do you draw the line? 

Also, let it be known that I'm not an animal rights or P#&#37;A person either. I'm not trying to "Save the carp" for lack of a better description. I would not have had a problem if you said, I caught some carp, threw them in my bucket and took them home to use as fertilzer for my garden, or I was bowfishing and shot some carp and gave them to a foodshelter (as some on here have done) or again, used them as fertlizer. Hell, you could have used them as cut bait for channel cats, as I myself have done. I can't tell you how many carp (small live ones), shad (all sizes), bluegills, rockbass, goldfish, etc I go threw in a year for catting. But again, they are being used for something, not to just sit on the bank and rot for no purpose at all. 

Another question I have, is what kind of fishing are you doing to where your fair hooking carp, if your not trying to catch them? Anyone can snag one, but your almost always doing that on purpose. I guess my point is: If you don't have a respect for them, why would you be going out of your way to catch them?

*I hope we can keep this civil and have a good conversation. If we can do this, the thread should be able to stay open.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

At some point perhaps invasive species could become essential to the ecosystem. In the case of the zebra mussel being introduced for an extended period the increase in water clarity could become a dependent condition to native sportfish. Maybe the same with carp eating aquatic vegetation. Just maybe?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

If you throw fish on the bank for no reason you shouldn't consider yourself a sportsman. I have no respect for people that do that. I see a lot of gar and bowfin thrown on the bank of the Tusc. River because people say they eat all the bass. The bass are doing just fine and these fish have been around forever.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I like to fish for carp because the fight is awesome and the size they can attain is very large. The United States is one of the few countries that see carp as a "junk fish". In many counrties people spend thousands of dollars to fish for a week or to be a member at a lake to try to catch a 30+ pound carp. Do you know how many Europeans come to the St. Larry to fish for carp and spend alot of money to do it? Carp are one of the few fish that will feed on zebra mussles also. 

If I like to rabbit hunt do I shoot every coyote i see because they eat some rabbits? When you try to eliminate a species from an ecosystem it has a ripple effect. Every species has its job to maintain a balance. You take an apex predator for an area such as musky, wolves, bears, etc. you no long have something to keep other species in check. We often destory these species for our own benefit and end up suffering the repercussion. You can kill every carp, gar, white bass you come across but you wont even make a dent. They are hearty fish, prolific breeders, and will be here long after we are gone. Justify it how every you want but your not the solution, your the problem. Places become over populated with 5" gills, 8" crappie, and 12" bass because we killed the species that kept the balance. You want a better fishery, stock musky, pike, flatheads, etc. Your numbers may drop but your size will increase exponentionally. Those fish eat carp, small bluegills, crappie and white bass. They keep their numbers in check and allow the fittest to survive and reproduce. It ends up in a much better fishery.

Jake


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good post Jake.

Fishing Marshall, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## firetiger08 (Feb 10, 2008)

one more question..Then why is it legal to shoot carp,gar,bowfin with an arrow? I could be wrong but i seen people doing that to land locked carp. I wouldnt waste time doing that.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

in the u.s. carp, gar, & bowfin are not technically considered sportfish therefore it is legal to bowfish for them.


----------

